

FounderDating: First Event is on Sep 9th - aak
http://founderdating.com/

======
PStamatiou
The whole invite only aspect of it makes me want to puke. Way to foster
community and help other entrepreneurs meet up with like-minded folks. I'll
stick to my hacker meetups tyvm (okay and i do attend tweetups, there really
shouldnt be such stigma involved with them.. they're quite fun).

~~~
jamiequint
I kind of disagree. In a way Startup School is the same thing. I think when
you can assure that all the people are really serious about being there (and
are also reasonably qualified) it makes for a higher quality event. I would
far rather attend Startup2Startup than Lunch 2.0 for example, the quality of
the networking is orders of magnitude better.

In the case of looking for people to start a company with I think I would
appreciate that the people who are there have been screened by some sort of
process.

~~~
catch23
Well for startup school, there's limited seating, and high profile panel
speakers. A founder dating session probably won't even attract 30 people if
there's no indication of content.

------
aak
It's happening in Palo Alto, CA.

------
lzhou
I thought this actually involved dating other founders....

~~~
falsestprophet
That could very well be the worst relationship possible.

------
pedalpete
The 'where' page is empty. Anybody know where this is happening? what city?
That might be a key bit of info.

~~~
movix
The empty 'Where' page is really disappointing, couldn't they have at least
borrowed the 'Under Construction' gif from the new Sequoia site?

~~~
clistctrl
I really miss the days of the animated gif with construction workers

